# The Life of God in the Soul of the Church: The Root & Fruit of Spiritual Fellowship



## jason d (Oct 5, 2012)

by Thabiti Anyabwile

*One Sentence Review:* A book I wish that every Christian would read, so that they would have a greater love for what God has done (in uniting us to Himself and to fellow Christians) and know what God says about how they are to act in His Church.





Pages: 256
Trim: Large trade paperback 
Isbn 13: 9781845509231
Imprint: Christian Focus
Category: Christian Life > Practical Life > General 

This generation and myself has rediscovered the great doctrine of regeneration, but we’ve only applied that to ourselves. We have forgotten that God is not just making us new creatures but is making a new humanity, of which you and I are just one part of it.

God has saved us, for His glory, to be apart of Christ’s body, the church. This book goes through the foundation of our union with God and with one another.

It is really sermon manuscripts so it has the feel of preaching. I really liked it at that point because it is very direct and aims for our hearts and challenges us in good ways.

It really challenges our default positions of wanting to run away when issues arise and really encourages us to show our love for God by showing our love for others, first and foremost to our fellow church members.

I can’t encourage you enough to pick up this book and live it out.
Read inside (PDFs): Sample Pages
Beginning & end of chapter 2


----------

